# Duck Hunting Around Columbus, GA



## Mark Brooks (Apr 4, 2006)

I am working for a company in Columbus, GA and will be there a lot over the next few years.  Any good Duck Hunting around the river?  

I have time to scout public areas is the evenings and would be interested in private land and clubs.

Thanks
MB


----------



## Boudreaux (Apr 4, 2006)

Lake Eufala is worth a look.  Not far from there.

You're not gonna be too far from West Point Lake, either.  Don't know much about it, but it may also be worth a look.

Lake Harding is a smaller lake between the two.  Know nothing about it.


----------



## maconducks (Apr 6, 2006)

live on harding for awhile.  Head upstream to the river and you can hunt.  bunch of bread eating local mallards that need killing.  try goat rock below harding also.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 11, 2006)

i was up on west point 3 weeks ago saw plenty of geeseand only 2 ducks.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lots of Canadians on Harding this weekend.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 26, 2010)

How do you know they were from Canada, could have been indonesian


----------

